# Babies update :)



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

Just a little update on my litter

Had to cull four so these are the remaining four.. just over a week old


















Anddd this is my other litter from one of my other females










I think theres a "runt".. here he/she is compared to one of the other babies


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

They are looking good


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats! Are you keeping the runt, or did you cull it?


----------



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> Congrats! Are you keeping the runt, or did you cull it?


I've still got it at the moment. If I don't notice it growing then I may cull it..


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a litter of 11, with one runt, and I went to cull it, but my friend was staying over and was too squeamish for me to cull it, so it's still in there. They're 10 days old, and the runt is still small, but growing and alive. Sometimes I wish there was miracle grow for mice, so I could treat the runts!


----------



## GeorginaKathryn (May 20, 2010)

Autumn2005 said:


> I had a litter of 11, with one runt, and I went to cull it, but my friend was staying over and was too squeamish for me to cull it, so it's still in there. They're 10 days old, and the runt is still small, but growing and alive. Sometimes I wish there was miracle grow for mice, so I could treat the runts!


Haha that would be brilliant


----------

